# CA18DET s13 nissan 200sx fuel injector problem and poor performance



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

I purchased my '93 200SX. I was doing ok, but slower than my friend´s 200sx. (half exhaust, boost @ 13psi) So I decided to install a 2,5´ complete exhaust, that was better, but still slow...
Then, I decided to install a remapped ECU on my car, that was a good choise, because combined with the 13,5 psi of boost made my car faster, but not enough to reach mi friend´s 200sx.

then i started to smell gas, so i went home and took a look under the hood and could see a small puddle of fuel on the intake manifold, just below injectors 1 and 2. I have been driving it since and am sick of horrible gas mileage and getting a gas buzz when i drive. (100miles with 3/4 tank)

I Think that I have at least 1 or 2 injectors broken.
I live in Argentina, and it´s very difficult to find the stock injetors..
I found 2 new injectors at Nissan Arg. It is possible to change only 2 injectors?? Or I will have problems with the others 2 in short time?
Will the 240sx injectors work on a 200sx??

Another question, if U dont mind:

1)Could this injector problem be the responsable of my poor performance??

2) a friend of mine, offered me 4 new RC injectors of 444cc for honda civic b series engines, will it work on my nissan?? How could i manage the difference of cc? 444 - 370= 74cc. Do I have to buy an Apex? is other cheaper option?

I am new at these forum, I hope that my questions dont bother u guys, thanks for your time. :thumbup: 

Alexis


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

if the 444 injectors will fit ur car, the chipest way for makeing them work is
http://www2.osk.3web.ne.jp/~t108sx/t&t/tune/data/tune_ecu_ca.html

u have to change a value in the EMPROM and evrything should be ok


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

yeah, I'm not even sure if they're the same impedance or feeding style (I believe the CA's use top-feed, not sure about civics)


----------



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

ByReaL said:


> if the 444 injectors will fit ur car, the chipest way for makeing them work is
> http://www2.osk.3web.ne.jp/~t108sx/t&t/tune/data/tune_ecu_ca.html
> 
> u have to change a value in the EMPROM and evrything should be ok




Yes?? are u sure??? dont need an apex?????


Thanx man!!


----------

